# Finally found new lawn shoes



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Finally settled on the ideal pair of lawn shoes, in my opinion. Adidas Outdoor Terrex Swift R2 GTX. I've had a pair of these in the non-GoreTex version for mountain biking for the past 3-4 years, and they're still holding up like new. I've always just worn a pair of old gym shoes to mow, and never bought new shoes just to get them dirty and grass-stained, but since I started doing my own spraying, was having an issue with products/chemicals soaking my shoes and socks. Tried the Rustoleum Never Wet spray on shoes I already had, but didn't work at all.

These have a rubber toe, a sturdy sole, and are waterproof. Lacing "system" is awesome too - no more tying the laces, just synch them up and go! Looked at the Kujo shoes, but they're more of a high-top than I prefer, and I like the laces on the Adidas, which are about the cheapest pair of GoreTex shoes I found, other than getting lucky with other pairs that might be on sale. I definitely recommend them for anyone looking to replace their old shoes this year.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice!

I need to get some new yard shoes, I like the look of these - I'm like you, old gym shoes, or these are actually what I wear when I spray. They are a waterproof winter golf shoe that Adidas makes with the ratcheting laces haha.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

You guys are making me rethink the Crocs I use in the lawn.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

crussell said:


> Nice!
> 
> I need to get some new yard shoes, I like the look of these - I'm like you, old gym shoes, or these are actually what I wear when I spray. They are a waterproof winter golf shoe that Adidas makes with the ratcheting laces haha.


I LOVE the BOA system, I have it on a few of my golf shoes(That I don't use anymore  ). I'm sure those are great shoes for the yard but I would stay away from shoes with replaceable cleats as you wouldn't have very good traction on hard surfaces like concrete or asphalt.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


I don't worry about that too much - My tee shots often follow the cart path, so I'm used to walking on paved surfaces. I wish these shoes touched more fairways!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I use thongs (Aussie)
Really i use long spiked golfing shoes


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I use thongs (Aussie)
Really i use long spiked golfing shoes


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> You guys are making me rethink the Crocs I use in the lawn.


Crocs: The ultimate in lawn-care footware.

Its what I wear the most, unless Im doing some serious brush trimming. 
They are perfect for applying chemicals and what not, because they clean up so nicely.

AND! You dont have to tie any laces or anything. Slip-and-go.

But those Adidas look nice too for actual work. Really want to try something like that.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

While the crocs certainly clean up easily, my previous shoes always left me with a case of smurf feet every time I used marking dye, so I assume the crocs don't prevent that either 

@crussell same here on the tee shots... if there's water on the hole, the only "shoes" that are going to help me are these:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Who is going to be the first one to rock a pair of these when mowing???

Nike Air Max 1 Golf 'Grass' sneakers


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Um Take my Money!! How do I get notified when these release???


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

New Balance Baseball Turf Shoe. I'm waiting for these to go on sale...been waiting for a while.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone try the kujo sneakers? Too expensive in my opinion but seem to hold up really well to the beatings and have a waterproof toe cover in the front of the sneaker. I know that a few of the more popular dyi'ers on YouTube were marketing the heck out of them.

https://www.kujo.com


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I want those Nike grass shoes. Not likely gonna get them


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I want those Nike grass shoes. Not likely gonna get them


I have been seeing them all over the internets. They look like they need to be mowed before use.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I want those Nike grass shoes. Not likely gonna get them
> ...


ha ha... yeah those are definitely nice. I would love to have a pair. They do indeed look like they need to be mowed first.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I've only been using Sloggers for all my outdoor stuff, now i dont have to worry about spray on my feet, or grass/mud stains on my shoes. They are basically rubber shoes and are comfortable enough to walk around in, a quick rinse under the hose and they are clean. I like that they arent tied shoes so i can slip them on and off quickly if i need to go in and out of the house.










https://www.amazon.com/Sloggers-Premium-Garden-Black-261BK11/dp/B000QGZHO2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1547580288&sr=8-2&keywords=mens+sloggers


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I just wear my old tennis shoes in my lawn.

I am sure that there are better/safer options out there, but the time I spend in my lawn is less dangerous than other things I am exposed to on a regular basis, so I try not to overthink it.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I have these and like them very much.

https://www.kujo.com/


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This is what I wear:

https://www.keenfootwear.com/p/M-DETROIT-XT-MID-ST-WP.html?dwvar_M-DETROIT-XT-MID-ST-WP_color=1020086&cgid=

Fully waterproof, steel toe. I also put this wax stuff on there they sold me at boot barn to help keep them chemical resistant.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> I have these and like them very much.
> 
> https://www.kujo.com/


Well I've just ordered a pair based upon your recommendation! They also match by Barenbrug "Got Grass?" cap


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like the kujos. They are expensive yes. Did I buy some? Yes. Wanted to see what the hype was. Good shoe for lawn work.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Aawickham78 :lol: New Balance 622 = Wisdom. If you ever need help figuring anything out, go find someone sporting a clean pair of 622's.... Chances are they'll have the answers you seek.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> Who is going to be the first one to rock a pair of these when mowing???
> 
> Nike Air Max 1 Golf 'Grass' sneakers


BTW - I thought I was doing a good job tracking the release of these. I would check the Nike Upcoming Releases page daily, only to find out you needed to have the Nike App to see the release.

Long story short, they were released weeks ago, sold out, and now they are $300+ online... I really wanted a pair for my Masters party.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

crussell said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to be the first one to rock a pair of these when mowing???
> ...


They would also go well with a Grinch outfit.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

GlennBlake said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> > I have these and like them very much.
> ...


Let us know if you like them.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

I've been wearing my Kujo yard shoe for a few months now. Super comfortable. We all spend countless hours in the yard. They grip well but don't mar my short cut lawn. They are rugged too. Wore them today at a friends while I weed whacked some tall thick grass and weeds. Never felt a thing on my feet, unlike my shins! My feet don't sweat in them anymore than a runner, so neither my feet or the shoes have an odour. I also wear them for washing my truck and my feet stay dry. Overall a 9.5/10 from me.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Love my Kijos but I have to admit, they are harder to get on than regular sneaks as they are tighter around the ankle even when the laces are loose.


----------



## wgjerry (Sep 2, 2019)

I usually wear bruno marc sneakers, it's just ok with me.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Grass Clippins These bad boys are $40.00 or so. They were $80.00, but the new additions have come out and these are last years. Be a good Bulldog and buy Adidas. What the dawgs wear! I wear mine in the yard all the time. Good pair of kicks. LOL

Update...oops. The model of shoe is called Speed Trainer 4


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Hoosier I walk the Lake Murray Dam here multiple times a week. Was looking for a good walking shoe. Purchased the Terrex CMTK with the continental bike tire tred, and so on. They are awesome walking shoes.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@JRS 9572 uhh... yes please. Order has been placed for the Collegiant Royal AKA Bulldog Blue. They added another 30% off with code SPORTS30. Ended up being $29 after tax. Thank you!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> I've only been using Sloggers for all my outdoor stuff, now i dont have to worry about spray on my feet, or grass/mud stains on my shoes. They are basically rubber shoes and are comfortable enough to walk around in, a quick rinse under the hose and they are clean. I like that they arent tied shoes so i can slip them on and off quickly if i need to go in and out of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for those of us who like a bit of whimsy with our herbicide spraying, they come in fun patterns :lol: 
Seriously, I love mine.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@JRS 9572 where did you get those for $40?


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

https://www.adidas.com/us/speed-trainer-4-shoes/CG5139.html?cm_mmc=AdieSEM_Feeds-_-GoogleProductAds-_-NA-_-CG5139&cm_mmca1=US&cm_mmca2=NA&gclid=CjwKCAjwk93rBRBLEiwAcMapUWUAZyLiFW12TcNQYXNN-0R05kC0lSd6xR1Imfsh5tAdf4auyTsdGxoCanQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&kpid=CG5139&sourceid=543457011

@Gibby There's multiple colors. Not just royal blue.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@JRS 9572 thanks, thought you got them around here.

There is a place online(can't find it now) that allows you to buy different sizes for left and right. My left is 9.5 and right is 10.5


----------

